# Portland Pictures - Live Action!



## Flat Tire (Jul 19, 2016)

Beautiful day at Portland!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 19, 2016)

Pics


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 19, 2016)

THANKS FOR SHARING.
BRINGS BACK A LOT OF PORTLAND MEMORIES LAST.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 19, 2016)

thanks don for the pictures, lot of nice stuff!!!!


----------



## Boris (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for the photos. Would love to attend this swap meet one of these years.


----------



## XBPete (Jul 19, 2016)

Great pics, looks like a cool gathering with some neat machines..

Something is missing....

Who has the Donuts?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 19, 2016)

nice pics,like that red panther iii,wonder how much it was


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Looks like some of the regulars are there. Hoping everyone is having a good time and hope you are all scoring some bargains! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks Don. Looks like a great show.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 20, 2016)

Breakfast, etc


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 20, 2016)

Bought for parts!


----------



## catfish (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Kind of glad I'm not there or I would be poorer than I am! V/r Shawn


----------



## jungleterry (Jul 20, 2016)

How much was the  Olympic did anybody  purchase that one yet ?I like that bike


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 20, 2016)

HOW IS THE WEATHER THERE?
GOING TO 99 IN CHICAGO TOMORROW!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2016)

I'd like to see what's attached to this Colson pedal


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 20, 2016)

Weather was nice today there


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 21, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I'd like to see what's attached to this Colson pedal



Me too!!!!!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jul 22, 2016)

Had a great time on Thursday. Didn't really buy much but seeing friends is well worth the trip. 
Most of what I wanted were "not for sale stuff" that they used to cruise around.

Next year will take something to get around. Walking is for the birds at a large meet as this..


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 22, 2016)

Im thinking of going back tomorrow,just hope its still going on pretty good to make it worth trip


----------



## jungleterry (Jul 22, 2016)

Any body have any more pictures to add? love to see what I am missing while working . Lol


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm home now, 5 days in a tent was enough! Big storm yesterday, 50 - 60 mph winds with pouring rain, EZ ups blew away, tables, and a big tree fell and flattened an El Camino, wow, hope someone got pics of that, my tablet & phone batteries went dead, I didn't even bother to recharge them, was having to much fun!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jul 23, 2016)

took a few pics of interesting bike haulers. Hope that El Camino wasn't the 72 I saw in the lot. It was rust free from Arizona.


----------

